
Do you experience errors in Google Scholar? - xorand
Do you experience errors in Google Scholar? From what I see one of my articles (Molecular computers arXiv:1811.04960) has been replaced by a totally unrelated article (Defining Big Data Analytics Benchmarks for Next Generation Supercomputers, arXiv:1811.02287). If I search by title the mentioned article then Google Scholar can&#x27;t find it. Google search can.
======
xorand
Because I lost the count of the number of low probablility events against the
popularization of chemlambda molecular computers, I am paranoid enough that I
made a post [https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/2019/04/07/google-
scho...](https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/2019/04/07/google-scholar-lost-
my-molecular-computers/)

------
xorand
[https://imgur.com/a/Lkcr2VB](https://imgur.com/a/Lkcr2VB)

